# Bonner Bürger will Ur-Pippi Langstrumpf Version aus Schulen und Bibliotheken vertreiben



## Dracun (24. Februar 2011)

Express.de schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Bonner lässt &#8222;Pippi Langstrumpf&#8220; umschreiben
> Bonn &#8211;
> Ärger für Pippi Langstrumpf: Der seit über 20 Jahren in Deutschland lebende Kongolese Kaisa Ilunga ist zum Feldzug gegen den Astrid-Lindgren-Klassiker vorgeprescht.
> Grund: In dem Original-Buch bezeichnet Pippi ihren Vater als &#8222;Negerkönig&#8220;. Rassistisch, wie Ilunga findet.
> ...



Quelle

Also manche Menschen haben echt Probleme. Ich verstehe ja das wir den Rassismus bekämpfen müssen aber was zu weit geht, geht zu weit.
Wieso müssen jetzt die Versionen mit den Begriffen "Negerkönig" und Negerprinzessin" aus Schulen und Stadtbibliotheken verschwinden. Ich meine das hat Jahre lang keinen interessiert. Aber nun auf einmal will da ein Kongolese solche Aktionen starten und die Stadtverwaltung der Stadt Bonn springt auch noch auf den Zug auf.
Ich mein ich bin mit Pippi aufgewachsen und auch den alten Filmen (genauso wie mein Sohn) und ich bin kein Rassist. Werden jetzt auch etwa die Filme neu vertont oder wo soll das noch hin führen.

Bin mal gespannt wie ihr darüber denkt. 
Hat der Mann Recht? Sollen wir wirklich sämtliche Bücher aus unseren Schulen und Bibliotheken verbannen wo das Wort "Neger" drin vorkommt? Oder denkt einfach der Mann hat zu viel Freizeit?

Gruß euer Dracun


----------



## Beckenblockade (24. Februar 2011)

So ein verrückter N... ehm - Kongolese.
Das ist ungefähr genauso lächerlich wie der Pixie-Skandal oder die Lego-Frauenquotendebatte.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Ich find's jetzt nicht so dramatisch. Heute muss alles politisch korrekt sein und Mohrenköpfe und Negerküsse heißen ja auch nicht mehr so. Ich mag's auch nicht, wenn mich in England jeder als Kraut bezeichnet. Wobei mir ein Krautkönig wohl recht egal wäre, aber das lässt sich halt nur schwer miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Februar 2011)

Neger? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört... hm... warte mal, kann es sein das schwarze dumm und faul sind? das die uns die Arbeitsplätze klauen? Wieso fällt mir das erst jetzt auf? Gesegnet sei die Maximalpigmentierte Göttin aller Christen, das sie das Wort Neger erfunden hat, nun ist mir alles klar!

/doofheits modus ende

Ne is klar, wo liegt das Problem? Wenn sich 2 schwarze Jungs treffen, sagen die "Hi, Nigger", bei denen heißt ne Stadt Nigeria und es gibt einen Staat Niger durch den der Fluß Niger fließt... Aber wenn Neger bei Pipi Langstrumpf drinne steht ist das rassistisch?!??!??! Es gibt Tage, da frage ich mich wie Hitler millionen Deutsche dazu bringen konnte halbe Völker auszurotten... und wenn ich lese das es Leute gibt die son sinnlosen Dreck unterstützen verstehe ich es... In der Masse ist der Deutsche grundsätzlich blöd wie mir scheint -.-


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab viele farbige bekannte die sich untereniander auch alle "nigger" "neger" oder was weiß ich nicht was für bezeichnungen geben (den weißen ebenfalls)... so lang sich da keiner abgefuckt fühlt benutz ich die begriffe auch weiterhin im umgang mit denen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob Du selbst dunkelhäutig bist oder nicht. Der Ausdruck wurde seinerzeit ja doch eher abfällig verwendet *hust*.
Ich hatte einen homosexuellen Arbeitskollegen, wem dem etwas nicht passte, fand er das "voll schwul" - deswegen hätte ich schwul trotzdem nicht als Schimpfwort oder als Ausdruck für irgendwas Schlechtes benutzen dürfen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob Du selbst dunkelhäutig bist oder nicht. Der Ausdruck wurde seinerzeit ja doch eher abfällig verwendet *hust*.
> Ich hatte einen homosexuellen Arbeitskollegen, wem dem etwas nicht passte, fand er das "voll schwul" - deswegen hätte ich schwul trotzdem nicht als Schimpfwort oder als Ausdruck für irgendwas Schlechtes benutzen dürfen.



Nur weil ein begriff irgendwann mal abfällig benutzt wurde ist das für meine kollegen und für mich kein grund ihn nicht mehr zu verwenden wenn es gründe gibt die dafür sprechen ihn zu verwenden ( Es geht um einiges leichter von der zunge als "Afroamerikaner" o.ä). Mir ist es jedenfalls zu umständlich mich "umzugewöhnen" nur weil ein paar farbige (ich tu's jetz mal doch ^^) mit denen ich sowieso nix zu tun habe irgendeinen furz quersitzen haben. Im übrigen würden mich meine Freunde warscheinlich veräppeln wenn ich auf einmal anfange mit "ey yo Afroamerikaner, was geht bei dir heute?"... viele meiner kollegen sind eher stolz auf ihre hautfarbe und ihre herkunft als sich dafür zu schämen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Nur weil ein begriff irgendwann mal abfällig benutzt wurde ist das *für meine kollegen und für mich *kein grund ihn nicht mehr zu verwenden wenn es gründe gibt die dafür sprechen ihn zu verwenden ( Es geht um einiges leichter von der zunge als "Afroamerikaner" o.ä). Mir ist es jedenfalls zu umständlich mich "umzugewöhnen" nur weil ein paar farbige (ich tu's jetz mal doch ^^) mit denen ich sowieso nix zu tun habe irgendeinen furz quersitzen haben. Im übrigen würden mich meine Freunde warscheinlich veräppeln wenn ich auf einmal anfange mit "ey yo Afroamerikaner, was geht bei dir heute?"... viele meiner kollegen sind eher stolz auf ihre hautfarbe und ihre herkunft als sich dafür zu schämen.



Deine Kollegen und Du sind aber nicht der Rest der Welt und andere nehmen an sowas halt Anstoß. Ich halte übertriebene Political Correctness auch für nervig, aber ich kann den Gedankengang bei dieser Geschichte durchaus nachvollziehen. Und wieso muss man Leute überhaupt ihrer Hautfarbe entsprechend ansprechen? Ey yo Afroamerikaner, Nigger oder was auch immer? Mich spricht auch keiner mit Ey yo Kaukasoid oder ähnlichem Blödsinn an.


----------



## Jester (24. Februar 2011)

Beim Wort Neger bin ich auch etwas empfindlich, da in diesem Ausdruck soviel mehr mitschwingt als nur eine Bezeichnung für eine Hautfarbe. Als Neger bezeichnete man nämlich die ausgebeuteten Sklaven auf den amerikanischen Baumwollfeldern, welche, entrechtet und gepeinigt, der Willkür und dem Gutdünken ihrer Herren ausgesetzt waren. 

Wenn also ein Schwarzer zu einem anderen Schwarzen "Neger" sagt, "spielt" er damit quasi auf die Qualen an, die seine Vorfahren erdulden mussten und weist auf all diejenigen hin, die gegen die Apartheid gekämpft haben.

Wenn nun aber ein ungebildeter Vollidiot aus den deutschen Landen dieses Wort gebraucht ist es grob unhöflich, verletzend und es erhebt ihn mehr oder weniger zu einem Plantagenbesitzer der damaligen Zeit.

Inwiefern man nun aber einen "heiligen" Krieg gegen die Verwendung dieses Wortes in Kinderbüchern führen muss geht mir auch nicht ganz ein...


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Februar 2011)

Wieviele Neger aus der Zeit leben denn heute noch? Ich finde es immer lustig wie sich Leute über dinge aufregen die sie selbst nicht erlebt haben... Und wie diese Leute dann immer wieder die negativen Aspekte eines Wortes aufleben lassen. Glaubt ihr das Rechtsradikale (oder Südamerikaner) sich an dem Wort Neger aufgeilen könnten, wenn jeder es einfach ignorieren würde? Nach 20-30 Jahren würde keiner mehr das Wort mit Sklaven in verbindung bringen, es wäre nur noch ein Wort das keinen stören würde.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Höhöhö genau, der 2. Weltkrieg interessiert ja fast 100 Jahre später auch keinen mehr, gell? Kopf->Tisch


----------



## Grushdak (24. Februar 2011)

Man kann sich aber auch über alles aufregen und darum jung sterben ...

Die eigentliche Bedeutung von Neger war noch nicht mal rassistisch.
Das Wort bezeichnet im eigentlichen Sinne nur die Hautfarbe - mehr nicht.
Leider wurde es später zum Negativen hin verwendet.

Aber welche noch so gute Sache kann man nicht auch negativ verwenden (?) ...

Und das will er der Astrid vorwerfen?
Wäre er in seinem Busch hocken geblieben, hätte er nie etwas von "Pippi" mitbekommen.

noch ein Auszug zur Bedeutung:


> Nach dem Etymologischen Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache hat das Wort _Neger_ die Ausgangsbedeutung &#8222;Schwarzer" und
> ist ein Lehnwort nach dem französischen _nègre_, das wiederum vom spanischen _negro_, der Nachfolgeform des Lateinischen _niger_ (&#8222;schwarz") kommt.[sup][8][/sup]
> Er wurde erstmals im 16. Jahrhundert während des spanischen und portugiesischen Sklavenhandels auf Menschen übertragen,
> vornehmlich für die zur Handelsware erklärten Bewohner Afrikas, und bezog sich auf deren Hautfarbe.[sup][9][/sup]



-> *Quelle*

greetz


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Autorin irgendwelche bösen Absichten hatte und selbstverständlich ist der Begriff "Neger" an sich nix Abfälliges - sehr wohl aber das, was diesem Ausdruck anhaftet.

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen würde, aber Jester hat das sehr clever und treffend zusammengefasst. Ich finde auch, dass wir den Thread damit schließen können, denn politische Diskussionen etc etc - Ihr wisst ja. Und hier fallen schon wieder Posts dazu, wie doof die Deutschen doch sind und dass es kein Wunder ist, dass es mit Hitler soweit gekommen ist und lauter anderer Käse, bei dem mir echt Kopfschmerzen kommen.


----------

